# Stocking my 60l



## Oli Pocock (14 Aug 2017)

hi I've just set up a dennerle 60l complete plus, t8 bulbs, internal sponge filter with a carbon and bio media attachment and need help with stocking! 
Was thinking maybe a pair of German blue rams, a peacock goby, some cherry barbs, amano shrimp, oto cats? 

Any suggestions are welcome


----------



## Oli Pocock (14 Aug 2017)

Sorry forgot to add some pics


----------



## Nigel95 (14 Aug 2017)

Maybe the good old red cherry shrimps or some small schooling fish (micorasbora kubotai / rasbora brigittae).


----------



## zozo (14 Aug 2017)

Nothing that gets bigger than 30mm..


----------



## Oli Pocock (14 Aug 2017)

Sparkling Gourami? If so how many and what else?
Sorry to pick holes zozo but if I was to get a betta it would be more that 3cm but anyway, if I was to fill the tank with 6 pygmi Cory, 2 Oto cats, some shrimp and a shoal of galaxy rasbora how many galaxies could I have? Could I also throw some bumble bee gobys in the mix? I could stock with killi fish, pygmi puffers, scarlet badis. I'm so spoiled for choice


----------



## zozo (14 Aug 2017)

Oli Pocock said:


> Sorry to pick holes zozo



You don't..  You want suggestions, i gave some.. Tho, i din't give any motivation... IMHO you lose all sense of scale if you would go bigger. But in the end you got to like it.   If bigger would be comfortable in such limited space? I don't want to go into. Exeptions make the rule? Choose wisely..


----------



## alto (14 Aug 2017)

Assuming tank dimensions are 38cm x 38 x 43 high, stock this tank much as you would a 30/35cm cube tank - fish occupy floor footprint more so than height footprint, with fish in mind I wish this tank had been designed as 43 wide & 38 high, it would allow more options for the fishkeeper & more comfort for most fish 

Bumble bee gobies - I've included the Seriously Fish link for the species name these fish frequently ship under *regardless of actual species* & this is where challenges in their long term maintenance lie, so do your research; my opinion is that this tank lacks sufficient footprint for any bumble bee gobies, they really prefer to be kept in groups but also display territorial aggression within the group which is why a larger tank (bottom) footprint is needed, I'd consider a 60cm x 40/45cm to be the minimum dimensions

Galaxy rasborasu - again I suggest reading the SF profile, you might manage to keep these long term in this tank size (45 x 30cm footprint is minimum recommended) but some of the other micro rasbora species would likely be a better fit
(I agree on the minimum 20 group size but you'd want the tank well established before adding this many ...  they also appear more comfortable in low flow, optimum water quality environs)

Betta would certainly be comfortable in this tank (depending on flow) but some are avid shrimp hunters so it's best to establish shrimp population first with lots of plant cover

Pygmy corydoras - as you may be expecting by now, 45 x 30cm footprint, but they are fairly adaptable so 6-10 would likely manage long term, just less _zooming_ space for them 

Otocinlus - I feel this tank is too small for a group of (minimum) 6 Oto's as a long term home, I'd do snails instead 
Of course many shops will say, 2-3 Oto's is fine in this tank size, & they will survive, but you won't see the behaviours that make them such an enjoyable fish to keep 

If your local shop accepts fish returns/trades it's much easier to "try out" various species to find those that will do best in your tank


----------



## Oli Pocock (15 Aug 2017)

Thank you! Very helpful! I used my old tank water and media from my 30 l to help establish it, I waited for the Blume of bacteria (cloudy water) to clear with frequent water changes every 2 days and last night I added 5 male guppies from my guppie tank to help establish it and they seemed  happy this morning 

If alas good in the next couple of days  I'll add some shrimp. Maybe a week or so after the shrimp I'll add 8 pygmy Cory  and leave it again for a few weeks before adding anything els, I like the idea of a group of galaxies

Could I possibly add some killi fish?


----------



## alto (15 Aug 2017)

Oli Pocock said:


> Could I possibly add some killi fish?


I would totally add these instead of the galaxy!

rocket (clown)  killifish
They are one of my favourites, you may need to shop around for prices, in my lfs I've seen them range from affordable (for that group of 8-10) to outrageous 

You've the right idea, add each group of fish, then wait to see how they get on & how you like them in the tank, it's a small tank so easy to overcrowd aesthetically 
FIsh generally take a few weeks to months to show, depending on age when you get them, juvenile fish tend to display different behaviours (let's all be friends together) than adult fish (I want MY place, get out other boy (or girl too sometimes))


----------



## Oli Pocock (15 Aug 2017)

Cool beans, I'll have a little think on it  I really want something with a bit of personality that stands out! What sort of area of the tank do kill is prefer or do they have territory's? Do they get on with shrimp?


----------



## Oli Pocock (15 Aug 2017)

I've found steel blue, clown (rocket) and lyretail killi for sale, if I was to buy 10 clown it was cost me £40


----------



## Oli Pocock (15 Aug 2017)

Could I mix killi fish


----------



## alto (15 Aug 2017)

The small clown killi's are completely shrimp safe, any of the larger species can vary with individual fish

All killi's tend to jump & end territorial disputes that way (or just because) - research each species to decide how they'll fit into your tank
You might try getting eggs through a local killi club, they are also a good source of information re maintenance


----------



## Oli Pocock (16 Aug 2017)

Okay thank you, if I was to get killi, how many could I get? Do I have the option to add anything else to my tank?


----------



## alto (17 Aug 2017)

Killi keeping very much depends on species - the only ones I've kept are the clown/rocket killi's - many killi's seem to be kept in specialized tanks rather than "community" tanks so if you want to keep a particular fish, I strongly suggest contacting a local club or joining a killi forum

Given tank dimensions, I'd only add a single male & 1 or 2 females (trio or pair is best determined from specific species knowledge hence my suggestions to join a killi forum/club if this is a group of fish that interests you; also note that many killi fish are considered "annual" fish)


From *Fundulopanchax gardneri*



> The set-up need not be too complicated but be sure to cover the aquarium well since this species is a prodigious jumper.


*
Aphyosemion australe  *- has a similar warning


----------



## castle (28 Aug 2017)

30 cm x 20cm x 20cm ,  Carinotetraodon travancoricus 
30 cm x 20cm x 20cm ,  Gambusia affinis  
30 cm x 20cm x 20cm ,  Hara jerdoni  
30 cm x 20cm x 20cm ,  Heterandria formosa 
30 cm x 20cm x 20cm ,  Sundadanio axelrodi 
30 x 20 cm ,  Neoheterandria elegans 
30cm x 20cm ,  Barboides gracilis 

These might help ya, not that I've kept any of them.


----------



## Oli Pocock (30 Aug 2017)

I'm getting a blue killifish pair and 10 galaxy rasbora


----------

